# Show Me Your Wood Stove Or Fireplace



## HomeBody (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm 62 (today!) and have never lived in a house with a wood burner or fireplace. I'm dying to burn some wood...indoors. I'm building a lean to on my barn and decided to make a 15' X 15' "shop" or "man-cave" in part of it. I've been looking for a wood burner for a while and finally found one. I got this one for $50 and I'm in the process of getting it painted. Missing a lever on the side to dump the ashes. Top plate is from another stove and is a bit small and missing the handle to remove the top plate. I'll find that stuff.

So, show me your wood burners give me some pointers. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 12, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I'm 62 (today!) and have never lived in a house with a wood burner or fireplace. I'm dying to burn some wood...indoors. I'm building a lean to on my barn and decided to make a 15' X 15' "shop" or "man-cave" in part of it. I've been looking for a wood burner for a while and finally found one. I got this one for $50 and I'm in the process of getting it painted. Missing a lever on the side to dump the ashes. Top plate is from another stove and is a bit small and missing the handle to remove the top plate. I'll find that stuff.
> 
> So, show me your wood burners give me some pointers. Gary
> 
> ...


You'll love it! !!! It will awake'n primal cells and instincts you can't imagine!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice pot belly!!! And I mean the stove! Lol

I've got one similar but not nearly as cool as that one, you will love it. Plus at 50 bucks you got a Heck of a deal, people around here are scarfing those up quick. 

I can post a pic of mine later on unless I can find one on my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2015)

And happy birthday!!! Hope it's a good one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2015)

*Show Me Your Wood Stove Or Fireplace*

Does this count?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2015)

Very cool, brings back memories, I grew up with wood heat from a couple of stoves like that in our home. The old man ran the chainsaw, and I got to load, unload, and bring wood inside every day.... seems like a great way to heat a shop, and a good way to get rid of scrap....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 12, 2015)

Gary, I hope you used a thermal paint. I just use old fashioned Marvel's Stove Polish or Rutlands Stove and Grill Polish, basically a black wax based dye. You will want to build a fire in it outside to cure or burn off that paint so the fumes don't limit that dare I made you earlier. Secondly, search for a lid that fits the top better, preferably one without stress cracks, to limit CO2 &CO3 from filling your man cave. Them top feed pot belly stoves are trickier than the side feed ones when limiting smoke. As for your stove lid handle, you can make one from a piece of flat stock steel. Curve it and notch the lid end, then slide an expanded bed spring over the other end. You can drill a hole in the flat stock to hook the spring, and use the other spring hook to hang the tool. Springs come in all sorts of shapes. You might even find one that contours your hand.

Wife took the camera. Our stove site 8" inches off the floor and is a rectangle, 26" wide by 36" deep by 24" high with an additional 6" lift (thermal trap) at the back1/3 of the stove with a 6" exhaust through the top. It has 2, 3" door drafts that are on 1/2" thread stock to open the caps 2" full inches from the Nichol plated door. It has a drop just inside the door with an ash pan door below the upper door to access a 10"x12" removable ash pan. We have a heatalater set 12" up the exhaust (stove pipe) with a 90 degree to a 3' section to a 90 degree into the chimney. You'll want thin wall just above your stove but triple wall 3' feet before the roof and at least 3' above the roof. You need to consider snow load and slide, so a snow break to protect the pipe. Or go out the gable side and avoid snow issues. You said, a lean too off of a barn, you may want to install a spark arrester vent cap to avoid sparking the barn off.

Looks good so far, keep us posted.

PS Barry said about burning scraps, you'll still have a challenge throwing some of the pretty scraps in the stove...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 12, 2015)

Mark, I used high temp. stove paint. I will light it outdoors the first time, good idea. Here it is with the middle section finished. Looks like I missed a spot below the vent. It's raining today so the base will have to wait. Gary

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2015)

Its not a wood burner per se but damn I'm loving it! its a wood pellet stove.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a friend that has one of those wood pellet stoves, it works really well, very cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

It's the only heat in the house. well there is another stove up in the front of the house but don't get it going unless it drops in the low teens....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2015)

Here's my little pot belly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a pot belly too but it doesn't do much to heat my shop.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have a pot belly too but it doesn't do much to heat my shop.


Might not heat the shop but it keeps you warm!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have a pot belly too but it doesn't do much to heat my shop.


Me too! LOL.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

Walnut Burl sure burns hot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Walnut Burl sure burns hot

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Walnut Burl sure burns hot


You don 't have the cajones to burn burl, lol But at least the dogs happy!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 13, 2015)

My main source of heat in my shop is a wood stove and I love it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2015)

Those fans are awesome. I've always wanted one but they sure Don't give them away from what I've seen last I looked at em.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

Ken we need to see some grill cheese sammies on that thing this time of year, in the first cast iron skillet your Texan buddy taught you how to care for . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

I will get a picture of mine tomorrow and what I burn in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 13, 2015)

@Kevin this would have really heated the shavings in your shop. If this is in poor taste please forgive me.

woops.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 13, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Those fans are awesome. I've always wanted one but they sure Don't give them away from what I've seen last I looked at em.




Mrs Kenbo gave me that fan for Christmas a couple of years ago. I love it. It is amazing how much it circulates the heat from the stove and keeps the shop really toasty.




Kevin said:


> Ken we need to see some grill cheese sammies on that thing this time of year, in the first cast iron skillet your Texan buddy taught you how to care for . . . . . .



I've considered it many times this year Kevin but the weather just hasn't been cold enough. Grilled cheese sammiches are better when it's -35 degrees C outside and it's a toasty 25 degrees C in the shop. There's nothing like a piping hot grilled cheese on a day like that. Perfectly golden brown with the cheese oozing everywhere, fresh out of the cast iron pan. And I'm not talking about that fake cheese tile that most folks put in the grilled cheese sammich either. It's gotta be real cheese. Man!!!! Now I'm hungry.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2015)

Geez Ken - Now I'm hungry. You need to write menus for a living. You'd be rich

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice stoves and fireplaces. You guys are killing me! I hope they build my add on this winter so I can burn some wood before spring. I've given away so much wood...cut offs from milling and dead cherry trees from my woods. No more freebies, it's all mine! Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have a pot belly too but it doesn't do much to heat my shop.


It is a good idea to build a roof over your tools.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 14, 2015)

Have used it only twice this season and that was to make room in the shop by burning some scraps. 71 degrees in Northern Virginia yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 14, 2015)

Is that a Jotel Tom..........ummm maybe a Fisher


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 14, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Is that a Jotel Tom..........ummm maybe a Fisher



Vermont Castings, Kevin. This is my second. Had one when we lived in.....Vermont. Liked it enough to install one when we moved to Virginia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 14, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Vermont Castings, Kevin. This is my second. Had one when we lived in.....Vermont. Liked it enough to install one when we moved to Virginia.


Yes ! could not think of that .........get'n old 
VC are good stoves


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 14, 2015)

Had a Vermont Castings grill for 15 years. Hated to give it up but the guts finally rusted out and parts are really hard to find. Moved up in the grilling category, though. Now grilling/smoking with a Kamado Joe. I'll have to put this thing in my will 'cause it will be around forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 17, 2015)

Wood stove/fireplace in my house. Quadrafire brand. It heats my house, but I have a heat pump too if needed. This is my second quad. It is the only one on the market that can be installed inside framing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2015)

I like the great big fluorescent light in the sky in the second pic mike

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I like the great big fluorescent light in the sky in the second pic mike



I did not even notice- pretty cool though....


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 22, 2015)

I got my stove all painted. Still need a lid the right size. Ready to do a burn off and cure the paint. Amish builders started on my barn extension yesterday. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 22, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I got my stove all painted. Still need a lid the right size. Ready to do a burn off and cure the paint. Amish builders started on my barn extension yesterday. Gary
> 
> View attachment 93410


Probably get a local machine shop to fab up a new eye for that rascal.....stainless would look good ....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2015)

another 4" of the white stuff- I will need to get stove going so shop will be warm later- first snowblower time.....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

